# Question on buting and selling guns.



## snoman (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it leagal to buy and sell guns on this site?


----------



## snoman (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not sure if anybody has ever but a gun before, but what I meant to type was "buying" a gun. Maybe next time I will proof read before submitting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can advertise here but the sale would be between you and the buyer or buter lol. The transfer of the gun itself would have to be face to face or sent to a FFL holder, be aware that not all FFL holders ill accept from a non FFL. Your best bet IMO would be to ask your local FFL holder or any gun shop how the would like to handle it. Also there is normally a fee on both ends of the deal. All sites are subject to the same federal regulations. I hope that this is clear. Check the Buy Sell Trade forum.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You're obviously more than welcome to post your guns for sale here, but you'll have to follow local state, and federal laws in the process. I think youngdon summed it up.

I can ship to some FFL's, but others don't like that so then I ship from an FFL to them. So many of these guys don't know the actual laws so they do unnecessary things to "protect" themselves. In reality, I can ship most any gun to any FFL. As for receiving, I find an FFL close to me, and have the seller ship to them.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Handguns must be shipped FFL to FFL. [BATFE Regs.]


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes you can. i have sold one here. you just have to follow the ATF rules.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Simple breakdown:

You can ship a rifle directly from your door to an FFL. You MUST inform the postal service that it contains a firearm, but DO NOT post on the package that it contains a firearm.

A Handgun may only under any circumstances be shipped directly from FFL to FFL.

I believe the only time you can receive a rifle to your door is if it has been repaired, is already in your name, and is being sent to you directly from the repair service.

*CHECK OUT THE SHIPPING GUIDE PAGE ON GUNBROKER. REALLY BREAKS IT DOWN EASILY...*

GUNBROKER SHIPPING GUIDE

*Also, here's the BATFE EZcheck site to verify an FFL you ship to:*

ATF EZcheck


----------

